# After 25 years, I finally did it!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been going to the same groomer for at least 25 years. I wasn't particularly happy with her work, but I felt that my dogs were safe with her. After the last cut that Dewey went from almost hair to the floor, to being butchered, I decided to leave her. 

I'm really pleased with the new groomer. It's a mobile groomer that comes right to my house. She knew exactly what I was talking about when I described the cut. Dewey came in the house prancing around and was happy! 
I need to let his legs grow out, as the old groomer cut them short, but I think that he looks adorable, and it will be so much easier on him getting dried! 







Laurel will go next month to her since I just had her cut last week.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

He looks adorable! I had no idea he has had a haircut recently, he looks so puppy... awe I love it. So glad you found a good mobile groomer, now let's wait for Laurel's new look.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> He looks adorable! I had no idea he has had a haircut recently, he looks so puppy... awe I love it. So glad you found a good mobile groomer, now let's wait for Laurel's new look.


He had a haircut about a month ago. It was horrible! I never took any pictures of him until it grew a little.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dewey looks absolutely adorable!! :wub::wub: 

Both pictures are so cute ... but, I especially love the first one ... he looks so proud and happy!!

I am so happy for you that you found a groomer that you like ... and, one that comes to the house.

I must admit that I was a little disappointed when I read the subject title ... I guess my mind was wandering off in the wrong direction!:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to find a mobile groomer. Luck's groomer is great and it is probably a mile from my house, but I hate taking him out. I love the oversized bow -- looking good.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes they look adorable.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwwww he looks so cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks so cute!! :wub::wub: A great summer cut. It's funny but for the first time ever I've been seeing a mobile groomer van in my neighborhood. Of course I can't beat my groomer living in my apt building.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> He looks so cute!! :wub::wub: A great summer cut. It's funny but for the first time ever I've been seeing a mobile groomer van in my neighborhood. Of course I can't beat my groomer living in my apt building.


Our town has a FB page for referrals for different businesses and reviews . I always saw people posting positive reviews for this groomer. I e mailed her and set up the appt. I went ahead and booked three, as she's really busy and I want to get on a regular schedule with her. It's a little more money, but I can be at home working when she picks up one of my dogs. I don't have to go out at 10:00 PM to pick them up at my old groomers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Dewey really fantastic and I can see why you like the way Dewey turned out!!! Cannot wait to see how the other three of your Fluffs turn out after their grooming as well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Dewey looks fabulous! The reason I started grooming mine was because Riley kept being butchered!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dewey....you look fabulous! !!
You are rockin that bow!!!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Dewey looks great! I've not tried a mobile groomer, but it sounds like a lot less stress for everybody.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dewey is beautiful! So happy that you have found someone that you are happy with!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lookin' good Dewey, now let's see if your actions line up w/the prim & proper look!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Lookin' good Dewey, now let's see if your actions line up w/the prim & proper look!


I actually think that he looks even more mischievious now than with his long coat! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Dewey looks very adorable! 

Such a Cutie!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh boy, he is just too cute! He does look like a puppy. I love the long ears.
That is great that he was happy after the grooming. She must have been very nice to him.
Sounds like you hit the jackpot to find someone nice who also does a good job!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dewey looks lovely. I think the face is the most important, and she got a very nice cut for his pretty face.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Dewey looks fabulous! Cute photos!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Dewey looks adorable!

I would LOVE to find a mobile groomer. I've had a terrible time finding someone since we moved. I didn't like the way the 1st groomer treated my three. I liked the 2nd groomer - we saw her twice, then I found out before our third visit that she LOST SOMEONE'S DOG! I don't know what happened, but it got away and was missing for two days!!! We knew we couldn't go back there. A couple of weeks ago we tired a third one. She didn't do what I asked, although I had taken very specific instructions and pictures. Then, to top it off, Paxton's little bum had like a razor burn and he was uncomfortable for a few days. Geez!

So....guess I'll be grooming them myself for awhile.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Dewey you handsome little guy, LOVE the new groom! So happy your mommie is Happy!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dewey, you look adorable as always!! I am so glad you found a good groomer and that you are prancing around the house looking all handsome!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOVE the haircut! I agree with Marie, he looks so happy in the first photo. Cute as a button!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so cute.


----------

